# Has anyone lost weight on Wii Fit?



## AP

I have LO pretty much 24/7 so the Wii Fit seems the easy option? :winkwink:

Did it work for you?

How many minutes did you spend on it?

Was there anything else you did?

Thanks!


----------



## Sherileigh

I have a Wii fit...haven't lost any lately, but I love it. I've just started on WW's, so that with the Wii, should lose something! lol.


----------



## Farie

I've 'managed' my weight with it - but you need about 45 mins a day, with the majority going the higher aerobic stuff like running or step.
I LOVE my Wii fit!


----------



## Glitterfairy

I love Wii Fit Plus.It's fab and it tells you how many calories you have burnt :)


----------



## jennifer89

I Use My Wii Fit As My Weighting Scales! & Plus Then I Can't Cheat & Slightly Change My Weight.
I've Got Wii Fit Plus As Well, And Stuff Like The Running Really Nackers Me Out! I'm Thinking Of Getting A Pedometer, As You Can Input How Many Steps You've Done And It Will Tell You Calories Burned From Walking :)
The Marching On Wii Fit Is Good Also, Its What Got Me Into Labour! (But I Was Doing It For HOURS!)

x


----------



## bigbloomerz

When I first got it i did 30 min a day and lost a stone and a half in 4 weeks! xx


----------

